# Converting a 12 voilt to 24 volt



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I have a 20 ft deck liner with 200 hp johnson and a single battery.. What.. or can i do to make it a 24 volt 2 battery system.. id like to be able to run all my toys for more then a few hours.. without worry. IS it a tough deal to make it a 2 battery system ? or should i just bring a second battery or a jumper box just in case?


----------



## jrocket567 (Mar 14, 2007)

Unless you have 24v "toys", the only thing that youll end up doing by setting up a 24v system is blowing them and your entire electrical system (including the electronics in your motor) to pieces. 

You can get a second battery and connect it in parallel to create a stronger, longer lasting 12v system, which is what I think you want to do.

You can either hook a second battery into the same system, or you can get a battery switch that will allow you to change between the two batteries. The battery switch will give you the most flexibility and security, because only one battery is being drawn from at any given time. West Marine Battery Switch 

That switch will do what you need. Be sure you have somewhere in your boat to strap down another battery first; dont let it slide around in the bilge, thats just looking for trouble.

Jay


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Assuming your 200 johnson has an altinator, and if you have a newer model trolling motor they should already be 12/24 volt. All accessories can be run off the same setup by wiring for 12 volt off the extra batteries. Meaning two, and wired in series to produce 12/24 volts for the trolling motor. Means buying two extra batteries and finding a place to secure them. Try to position the 2 extras where all the weight won't be in one place, like the back where the gas tanks and motor are. Just make sure you wire all accessories that require 12 volt seperately. Or have someone do it for you. wdbrand.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

its not hard i added a battery and switch to my boat. pm me if u want any help. make sure u get the correct gauge wire.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thanks alot guys...
yea i want a 2 battery system.. not 24 volts..
So all i need to get and install in the battery switch.. I can handle that.. I just wasnt sold on 1 single battery.. for whatever purpases.2 is allways better then one.. 
And if i have a problem i shall send you a Pm Gus.. thanks


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah the gauge of wire u will need will depend on how long the run is from the switch. i have a battery and switch right next to the motor and put my second one under teh center console. i think i used 2awg wire. have fun crimping those suckers hehe. get some liquid waterproof sealant for those connections. u can geta lot of good info at thehulltruth.com


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Cables*

I used a "GOOD QUALITY" set of jumper cables, cut the ends off and place my eyes on the end, crimped and used liquid tape on them. This made a neat TWO wire system that stays together and looks great. Longer cables @ a greatly reduced price and same quality.
Hope it helps.
Ken


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

yeah i think 25 feet of marine grade 2awg wire was like 100 dollars - it aint cheap


----------

